# My Cage



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

This is my C&C cage. It's 2x2 big. Do you think it looks okay/big enough? At least to start out? I'll be getting a hedgehog for it in a couple of weeks  I made the snuggle sack myself too! And the wheel!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice job!  Everything looks pretty good, but just a couple things I want to point out - you should have choroplast or something similar blocking the back wall as well. Climbing is a concern any time there's wire accessible like that. You should also make a lid for the cage - even with the choroplast, it's not really safe to not have a lid on the cage. Some hedgehogs are mini houdinis and will manage to get out even with 10" tall choroplast. One of the breeders on here has had a 6-week baby escape from a 12" tall plastic bin with nothing in it but food/water bowls & a sleeping bag.

And last thing, the wheel looks awesome, but I was just curious how wide it is? It doesn't look very big, but that could very well just be in comparison to the PVC frame!


----------



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Nice job!  Everything looks pretty good, but just a couple things I want to point out - you should have choroplast or something similar blocking the back wall as well. Climbing is a concern any time there's wire accessible like that. You should also make a lid for the cage - even with the choroplast, it's not really safe to not have a lid on the cage. Some hedgehogs are mini houdinis and will manage to get out even with 10" tall choroplast. One of the breeders on here has had a 6-week baby escape from a 12" tall plastic bin with nothing in it but food/water bowls & a sleeping bag.
> 
> And last thing, the wheel looks awesome, but I was just curious how wide it is? It doesn't look very big, but that could very well just be in comparison to the PVC frame!


Ok! I will add more choroplast to the other wall. I also have some extra wire squares I can use for a lid if needed, so that's not a concern. The wheel is just over 8'' in diameter. I realize now that that is probably too small. But do you think it will be ok to start with? I'll be getting the hedgehog at around 8 weeks old. I can upgrade to a bigger one if needed. I'm very happy with how the PVC pipe fits into the litter box though, reaching exactly from one end to the other


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

That will probably be too small small. I bought my hedgie a 12 inch wheel and she still uses it. It was perfect for her and still is. I would suggest buying a large wheel. Baby hedgies can use larger wheels just fine.


----------



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

sc2001 said:


> That will probably be too small small. I bought my hedgie a 12 inch wheel and she still uses it. It was perfect for her and still is. I would suggest buying a large wheel. Baby hedgies can use larger wheels just fine.


****. Looks like I'm taking a trip to walmart for a bigger bucket then!


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Could you make it a little bigger, say 3x2. Mine is 5x2 and he utilises that enough that I'm thinking of adding another level.


----------



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually it is said that a minimum is 3 squares of space. So I am already over that. I asked if this was ok to start out with and I believe it is.


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

3 squares open space after igloo wheel and the like.

Not saying it won't do but a little more wouldn't hurt if you have any spare panels. As long as he has plenty of time out in a playpen and a wheel it'll be okay.


----------



## montdyla (Feb 7, 2015)

Nick120180 said:


> 3 squares open space after igloo wheel and the like.
> 
> Not saying it won't do but a little more wouldn't hurt if you have any spare panels. As long as he has plenty of time out in a playpen and a wheel it'll be okay.


Yeah, I feel you. I plan to make it bigger after it grows up a little and I have it settled in and stuff. This is just to start. I agree that 2x3 is a good size, ill just have to figure out how that would fit in my room lol


----------



## Nick120180 (Oct 27, 2014)

Can always go up if you can't go out

Good luck with your new pet.


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

montdyla said:


> I also have some extra wire squares I can use for a lid if needed


A lid *will* be needed. I'm sure you don't want to go through the ordeal of trying to find a hibernating hedgehog that doesn't want to be found. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

from everything i've read, after their accessories, ideally the hog should have 2 square feet to move around. My cage is 3.9 square feet, and your's is a little bigger, as it measures 28x28 inches (5.4 square feet actually). in my humble opinion, that sounds ideal for what the hedgie "should" have. if it makes you feel any better, you can do what i do and buy hedgie a pop up play pen. you can get these on amazon for around 30$ and put it in your living room for play time. when your done, it just folds back up and can be easily stored. the one I have is hexagonal shaped an measures 35 or so inches in diameter (thats a little over 6 square feet). I use that as a night pen some nights, so that he can run around when i'm sleeping. Other nights i just make sure my room is hedgie proof and put a blanket and his food an water and some toys on the floor and let him run around all night (we have hardwood flooring and he is litterbox trained). In the morning, hes balled up in his blanket and i just transfer him to his cage. he has a routine for almost every night: i get him up around 8 to cuddle with him and If i didn't clean out his cage that morning ill do it then (it gets cleaned everyday), and then once he starts wanting to explore, i let him free roam until i'm ready to go to bed and then set up his play pen for the night. it really just depends. someday's he's more active than others. floor time and playpen time provide additional enrichment. his playpen is different every night with different tunnels and toys and treats so he never gets bored. don't fret about the sizing of his cage, you're fine. i understand all too well the struggles of not having room for a giant cage, but you have other options. don't worry about other people's opinions are about your cage being too small if your following the guidelines. Every hog has unique needs, as long as yours seems happy and healthy, don't let anyone tell you different!


----------

